# Hydro Sandblasting attachment



## GoTime (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone used one? Have some railings to do and this seems like it would make life a lot easier. My only concern was having the rails start rusting before painting, but I've read to wipe down with phosphoric acid to remove any surface rust that appears.


----------

